# Smoke Hollow smoker what do you think



## blueheeler (Dec 7, 2010)

Smoke Hollow 47180T combo gas grill/smoker. Acadamy sports have them. I am looking at one of these for the house I would like some thoughts and opinions would be great.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks nice providing a lot of flexibility in your smoking and grilling needs.  Don't know anyone who has one & haven't seen one in person.  Construction quality is the main question.  Heavy gauge steel construction provides temp stability, so check that on any unit you're thinking of buying.  Also check the fit of lids, hinges, etc to be sure things seal up relatively well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2010)

Isn't that the pne from Lowe's too.?? I have seen them and they look all right. I haven't smoked on one either but I do know that there are a handful of folks here that have them. I'm sure they will be around here shortly.


----------



## blueheeler (Dec 8, 2010)

The metal is not very thick, the lids seem to seal good the welds are good. I would use this just for smoking chickens, ribs and the small stuff for the 2 of us. I have a vertical smoker which I like very well but it is alot of work and wood to smoke 1 chicken or a rack of ribs. Are gas grill needs replaced and since we use the grill more than the kitchen stove I was looking at finding a 2 for 1 job and save a little money.


----------



## rchadwick (Jan 8, 2011)

Did you purchase this hybrid grill?  I was looking at them at Sams Club.  There is a label that seems to say you have to disconnect the regulator from the LP tank every time you use it.  That seems crazy.


----------



## blueheeler (Jan 10, 2011)

No I am afraid th emetal is not thick enough to hold the heat. I would still like some reviews from some one who has this I still like it just not enough to buy one.


----------



## ironman116 (Jun 11, 2011)

i just got one for my birthday. i am new to this smoking stuff so i hope it works out


----------



## slick27 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just bought one from Sams Club(Christmas present from the wife) i have used it 2x since the weekend. WE grilled some wings on the charcoal side works great and the next night pork chops on the gas loved it. Looking forward to smoking a few racks and ill let yall know but so far so good. Happy Grilling


----------



## spoiledrotten (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had this one for a few months. I've used the gas grill for the most part, but just smoked my first Thanksgiving turkey on it this year. The bird turned out great! I'm fixing to mod it some as I've seen on this forum. I just got the RTV sealant for the cooking chamber and will be bringing the smoke stack down into the chamber somewhat to see if I can make it better. It's true that the metal is somewhat thin, but then that's the problem with most products we buy today. I'm going to keep a good coat of high heat paint on it and hopefully, it will last me a while.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just got done looking at some reveiws of this unit (most of them have only had it for a short period and I don't know how experienced they are)...  I did see there are a few things you will have to pay some attention to... The SFB (side fire box) like most all others will need a charcoal basket made for it..  one, to keep the charcoal up higher as the ash will build up and restrict the air movement around the charcoal when useing the original grate (on longer smokes)...  two, they say the charcoal falls threw the grate as grateing is spread to far apart...  But this Is an easy mod to do....(Spoiled Rotten, do you seem to have this problem ?) They are also saying that the lids do not fit tightly..  as a matter of fact they say there is little rubber bumpers on the bottom of the lids which leaves a small gap...  take the rubber bumpers off...you may also have to use oven door rope gasket to seal the lids better... Most all smokers have this problem as well...  but all in all...  it doesn't sound to bad...   Good luck with whatever you chose


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 30, 2011)

LMAOOOOOO...  didn't look at the date of the OP...   oh well..  maybe It will help Spoiled Rotten


----------



## spoiledrotten (Dec 1, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I just got done looking at some reveiws of this unit (most of them have only had it for a short period and I don't know how experienced they are)... I did see there are a few things you will have to pay some attention to... The SFB (side fire box) like most all others will need a charcoal basket made for it.. one, to keep the charcoal up higher as the ash will build up and restrict the air movement around the charcoal when useing the original grate (on longer smokes)... two, they say the charcoal falls threw the grate as grateing is spread to far apart... But this Is an easy mod to do....(Spoiled Rotten, do you seem to have this problem ?) They are also saying that the lids do not fit tightly.. as a matter of fact they say there is little rubber bumpers on the bottom of the lids which leaves a small gap... take the rubber bumpers off...you may also have to use oven door rope gasket to seal the lids better... Most all smokers have this problem as well... but all in all... it doesn't sound to bad... Good luck with whatever you chose


I do have those same problems and in the process of correcting them. The SFB grate is for wood strips rather than charcoal, so that will be addressed. The seals are also a problem so yesterday I stopped by the local auto parts store and picked up the RTV high temp gasket/sealer to make a decent seal on the lid. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mnewman (Dec 10, 2011)

May I ask how much this grill goes for?  I amco spidering buying one of these and I want to know how much I will need to invest. Also, i am not really mechanically inclined, so I am curious if the modifications are hard to do and if someone with a bit of a brain and very few tools can accomplish them (me).

What I understand is that this grill is a three heat source grill.  Charcoal, wood, and propane.  In the smoker box I think the intent is to use wood, is that correct?

And my last question, now that you have had it a while would you buy it again if you had the chance to choose again?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 10, 2011)

I talked to someone on here about laying plate steel as tuning plates on the grill basket in the smoke chamber to get better temp from end to end.


----------



## spoiledrotten (Dec 11, 2011)

Mnewman said:


> May I ask how much this grill goes for?  I amco spidering buying one of these and I want to know how much I will need to invest. Also, i am not really mechanically inclined, so I am curious if the modifications are hard to do and if someone with a bit of a brain and very few tools can accomplish them (me).
> 
> What I understand is that this grill is a three heat source grill.  Charcoal, wood, and propane.  In the smoker box I think the intent is to use wood, is that correct?
> 
> And my last question, now that you have had it a while would you buy it again if you had the chance to choose again?


I believe I paid about 370.00 for mine at Sam's Club. The SFB does come equipped for wood, primarily due to the type of grate inside. I did fix that little issue. I have really enjoyed mine. I would buy another one due to the flexibility of the grill. "all in one grilling".


----------



## odbud (Dec 13, 2012)

I purchased mine for my wife's Xmas present also at Sam's here in Houston, Tx for $349 plus the two year warranty I believe for another $29 - $30 bucks cause I plan to put it to test so at least I'll get the MFG 1 year plus two more years warranty. I had read that the knobs had a tendecy to burn off so maybe they'll cover that if it happens if not then I'll replace with some steel ones. I did seal the fire box and smoking chamber with JB weld. Thought someone had mentioned sealing the lid covers so I checked them as well and sure enough, gaps all the way from the back, across the top and down the front. Will get some more JB weld tomorrow and finish this done in the morning, let it cure the six hours it needs and then cure it out in the evening. Make sure you check on the temp rating for the JB weld. I woung up getting the 230 PSI stuff but since the heat will be going from the fire box to the cookin/smoking chamber then up I'll get the higher temp in the morning. If smoking indirect, I'll be doing the deflector fix for more heat that was suggested and just raise up the charcoal basket in the smoking chamber up so the deflector will get the smoke in farther into the smoking box. I can't see anyone cooking indirect from the fire box then having charcoal in the smoking chamber as well. The other small details shouldn't be anything too major. Just wanted to do the seam job before I cured it and got it all full of smoke and such. I pretty much like the whole set up. Will be asking for information on searing and cooking on the gas grill side if the pit. This part is all new. Can't wait to get going. Hope I can keep the wife out of the way, lol.


----------

